# [SOLVED] Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless



## sebinho (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello!

I have quite complicated story, will try to tell it understandbale. My NETGEAR router is working normally on every other computer wifi or cable except on my computer. I have printscreen you can look at it, but it is in slovenian language. So all I wanna say router is working normally but I cannot connect to internet.
What should I do?
Thank you,

Sebastian


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

Please start here and post the needed information

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## sebinho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

Thank you Wand3r3r. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Vse pravice pridržane.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SEBA-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Povezava lokalnega omrežja* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-6B-EB-6C-C3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Povezava lokalnega omrežja:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-4B-65-14-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::79aa:b91c:780b:2d10%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 4. junij 2013 9:47:34
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 5. junij 2013 9:47:34
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887755
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-75-E1-B8-00-1A-4B-65-14-A3

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6BEB6CC3-B192-4CCB-8540-0C434749135B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:383f:11ac:a671:7079(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::383f:11ac:a671:7079%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{491EEDC9-E50D-4996-B6C0-D61F6FF7C53F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)?
SLOVENIA - Siol

Using DSL/CABLE.

My modem is ISKRATEL PROSPERO632+SMBIDI; my router is NETGEAR RangeMax Wireless Router WPN824 v2. 

I have Microsoft Security Essentials Anti-Virus.

I want to say as well that I reseted router and it works for all computers except for mine.

Thank you once again, I hope we can solve this.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

In addition what firewall are you using?


----------



## sebinho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

I am using Windows firewall. Thank you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

1. Download the latest drivers frm the computer manufacturer's website if a branded computer or form the motherboard manufacturer's website if a custom or self built computer.
2. Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose run as administrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart computer


----------



## sebinho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

Still doesnt work. What else could be wrong?? Is there any other solution? Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

From this pc do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results.

Do you have a system restore point you can go to before this started?


----------



## sebinho (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Router NETGEAR rejects my connection with cable and wireless*

All of you thank you my problem has benn solved. I fixed it myself. It was proxy server. 

Once again, thank you!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update and glad all is good now.


----------

